
Jott's Move From Free to Premium - Bait and Switch or Good Business? - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/jott_free_to_premium.php
======
robg
An impressive summary on how to grow a business (assuming a nice initial
outlay). Thought this was amazing from the techcrunch coverage:

"They haven’t raised much capital by recent standards - compare their $5.4
million in venture capital to competitor Spinvox’s $200 million. But the
company has 420,000 (presumably) happy customers who primarily use it for one
of three things: mobile productivity, hands-free communication and web
services (voice I/O)."

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/21/jott-leaves-beta-
contin...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/21/jott-leaves-beta-continues-to-
do-one-thing-awesome/)

